
Nobel-winning economist Jean Tirole on how to regulate tech monopolies - oedmarap
https://qz.com/1310266/nobel-winning-economist-jean-tirole-on-how-to-regulate-tech-monopolies/
======
sharemywin
didn't really see an answer from him.

